# perdido key pompano



## livetofish (Mar 21, 2011)

Went out to perdido key Friday and Saturday afternoon! Fished from bout 3-7 both days and managed 5 pomps between the two days! 2 Friday and 3 Saturday! All were caught on fleas and bite was really slow but they are here!


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

mite giv that side of town a try , penscola beach is not producing rite now


----------



## livetofish (Mar 21, 2011)

Yea I fished pensacola beach Thursday for bout four hours and didn't even get a bite


----------

